# Scottish Kennel Club!



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Is anybody going, to my knowledge it is on this weekend!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Was going to go and have a look but doubt it really. Poodle Club of Scotland is the day before so think I'll be after a lie in on the Sunday! No tickets for the min poodles anyway so didn't enter.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

No, not going this year


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm going  Showing My girl in a Minor Puppy Bitch class (golden retriever)


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

yep ill be there sunday with Bruce :thumbup::thumbup: so if anyone is going and wants to meet up sunday pm me


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

me neither. tad far for me. good luck all those that are going


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Still don't know if i'm going yet, wil have to talk the bf into taking me!

He said he might take me Sunday!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

can anyone decifer what time the mallies are on at roughly lol :confused1:

Welcome to The Scottish Kennel Club


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

will be there on saturday with both the ridgebacks.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Starlite said:


> can anyone decifer what time the mallies are on at roughly lol :confused1:
> 
> Welcome to The Scottish Kennel Club


Well you have Boxers with an entry of 108 and Russian Terriers with an entry of 5 before you so probably lunchtime-ish.

I will be there on the Saturday with one of my Basenjis, just hoping that it isn't the usual SKC weather


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Did any of you go to the show?

I did!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

I sure did and got a 2nd with my boy Bruce in PD our ring was next to the GSD ring


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

I did 
In MPB class with my girl, and judge asked us to leave the ring, as after all week of hard training my girl (at home, garden and parks full of dogs everyting was perfect) Nessie decided to "chillout" on the show day and lay down when she suppose to stand in her show position  No one could make her to stan up again 

But finally we decided to go to a ringcraft.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> I sure did and got a 2nd with my boy Bruce in PD our ring was next to the GSD ring


Go Bruce!  Well done both of you .......... this boy is really something special hun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Nessie162 said:


> I did
> In MPB class with my girl, and judge asked us to leave the ring, as after all week of hard training my girl (at home, garden and parks full of dogs everyting was perfect) Nessie decided to "chillout" on the show day and lay down when she suppose to stand in her show position  No one could make her to stan up again
> 
> But finally we decided to go to a ringcraft.


Awww bless her - don't you just love 'em when they do something like that? My Baggio did exactly the same on his first outing - and he went on to have a very distinguished show career, so maybe your girl will too!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

leoti said:


> I sure did and got a 2nd with my boy Bruce in PD our ring was next to the GSD ring


Where was the GSD ring and what day was it?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> I sure did and got a 2nd with my boy Bruce in PD our ring was next to the GSD ring





GSDlover4ever said:


> Where was the GSD ring and what day was it?


I didn't go to the show, but it was Sunday cos that was pastoral day - heh heh, don't know where the GSD ring was other than it was next to the border collie ring!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol i went on Sunday although i was taking pics at the agility rings.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Where was the GSD ring and what day was it?


as Spellwaver said they were there Sunday and in ring 13 as we were in ring 12 and the total gorgeouse ELMO VOM HUHNEGRAB took BOB


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> as Spellwaver said they were there Sunday and in ring 13 as we were in ring 12 and the total gorgeouse ELMO VOM HUHNEGRAB took BOB


Ohhh, he is one stunning dog! We saw him win the Pastoral Group at WKC last week and weren't surprised when he went on to win Best in Show - his movement is out of this world. How did he do in the group at SKC Anne?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Ohhh, he is one stunning dog! We saw him win the Pastoral Group at WKC last week and weren't surprised when he went on to win Best in Show - his movement is out of this world. How did he do in the group at SKC Anne?


he didnt place which was ashame , but CH VANITONIA UNWRAPPED the chinese crested only pulled 2nd in the group so there all there to be beaten the Schnauzer won BIS and Samoyed RBIS


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I went along and got the bits that I needed. Didn't watch much judging because my friends were in first and I didn't go til late! The day before Blu won junior dog at poodle club ch show so I had a really good weekend :thumbup: No more champion shows til Crufts for me now. Not spending all the money traveling to England because I prefer open shows anyway.


----------

